# Birdhouse buffalo NY



## Zoshpermanent

Hey these dudes still let people stay - work trade for stay etc.


----------



## bryanpaul

more details?... you dont have to give up the address... but fill us in on this place.......

also despite the lack of question mark....i kinda cant tell if your post is a question or statement


----------



## Vullmer

i thought Birdhouse got shut down?


----------



## zephyr23

no it their


----------



## nameless

92 bird street, buffalo is the address
mostly cool people there, some douche bags
really artistic on the inside, and its like 3 stories, actually pretty badass place, 10 mile walk from the hopout though


----------



## Deleted member 20

I will be in buffalo on fri for the DRopkick Murphys show.


----------



## sketchytravis

nameless said:


> 92 bird street, buffalo is the address
> 10 mile walk from the hopout though


 
sorry for like bringing back a mad old thread, but whered you hop out from?
or can anyone let me know a good hopout?
my buddys lookin to start traveling again in like a couple weeks, hes always hitched out or gas chuged and he wanted to hop out this time


----------



## croc

Alright, I'm 5 years late but... Is the birdhouse still running?


----------



## fig

yip


Lemonscenteddirt said:


> Alright, I'm 5 years late but... Is the birdhouse still running?


----------

